# A new set of wheels



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry I can't remember the name of them. 
When I bought them online I thought they were going to have a deeper lip but overall I'm happy with the aggressive look they have.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Next thing I wanted to do was drop it a inch but I think the wheels might be a little to wide to drop it.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

what size tires are those?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Those look good on that color. Your car does look high tho. What's the tire size and offset and width of those wheels.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

There not stock tires but stock size for 17's. I can't remember and I'm too lazy to go look right now
245/45/17 I think


42mm offset.

I'm really thinking of dropping it an inch or 2. Maybe going with a 40 series but wider, maybe a 255 or so when I get a new set of tires.

What do you guys think?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

These

Eibach Pro-Kit Spring Set

or these
H&R Sport Spring Set

Will I need to upgrade the entire suspension? Or can I just get some new springs?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

well I just seen that the link didn't work.
But one set drops about 1 inch in front and .8 in back

The other drops
1.4 in front and 1.3 in back


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Wheel dimensions


Offset: 42mm
Backspacing: 5.90"
Bolt Pattern: 5-120
Rec. Tire Size:245/45-17
Weight: 21.4lbs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With that big of a drop you'd need shocks specifically for big drops. ¾" (20mm) drop is the limit for standard shocks and IMHO gives a nice stance. Once you go past that the shocks need changing, you run into camber problems and you lose precious travel. There's only about 2¼"-2½" travel at stock height. Taking half that away either gives you a bump stop ride or you need springs that are too stiff for everyday driving. I really like my Lovells 20mm drops. They are stiffer than stock but not too much. Really stiff springs give nice control on a flat race track but make the car hop on street bumps.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

ok thank you!

I'm glad I asked before buying them. will 20mm make a difference in appearance?


----------

